# My horse Rescue. Panda (how anyone could hurt her makes me sick!)



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

awww. poor Panda. ): i dont get how people can do that to a horse. this video almost made me tear up. im glad shes no longer skinny and shes got a good home.


----------



## HunterJumperCowgirl (Jan 4, 2009)

Yah, I was crying all day when I found out I hadnt made it to the stallion in time befor he died. But at least I saved 4 outa 5  And the women was in total denial


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

That is what happened with my phantom's dam.


----------



## hntrjmpr (Jan 11, 2009)

What a great (and horrific) story!
I'm so glad she got into the hands of someone who loves and cares for her


----------



## Joe0121 (Oct 6, 2008)

HunterJumperCowgirl said:


> * Dont watch if your squimish, no blood but some pretty desturbing pictures....
> 
> This is panda. If youd like to know her story just ask
> 
> YouTube - Panda, Our First Rescue (Rip Knight Fire)


Great choice of songs, Also your Avatar is awesome.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

You did a great thing!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Awww, how sad... but wonderful. I was very close to tears. Thank you for sharing that! She is a lovely girl.


----------

